
Assessing Wind Power Cost Estimates [pdf] - todd8
http://instituteforenergyresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Giberson-study-Final.pdf
======
ju-st
> Although the IAR presents itself as an objective science-based institute,
> many reports and watchdog organizations have disputed this, citing funding
> from oil industry companies and describing IAR's work as ignoring science
> and focusing on its right wing agenda.[16]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institute_for_Energy_Research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institute_for_Energy_Research)

